# Bagger parts need



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

hi
i'm looking for the clear tube that goes to my bagger for a 4212 36" deck. they are not available from simplicity any more.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

those things I see everywhere, go to a local small engine repair shop, they might have a ton of these laying around. Like where I work.


----------



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

not in my area they don't. do u have one u wanna sell?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you can find a model number for the tractor, a number for the deck I might be able to dig something up. Or my boss might have a cross reference to an aftermarket part.


----------



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

tractor is a 4212 hydro 1691340
deck is a 36" 1691419


----------

